# Silly little vid, but funny... doggy bath "torture."



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Pitbull hates baths - YouTube

Sorry, it won't post as a vid, only a link


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Poor dog, getting all excited to go outside then wham! The "bath" word comes out and he has to run for the hills. Haha too funny.


----------

